# A question about squeaking



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

With Amarula and Bailey I've always assumed Amarula was the dominant one. She's the bravest and if Bailey gets a treat first Amarula will chase her to get it unless I get her attention and give her another treat. She also chases Bailey every so often as if she's reminding her who's boss, there's never been anything that looks like proper fighting though and they're always cuddling again after.

The thing is, when I give them the treats one of them squeaks at the other and if the other is no where near them they squeak at me! I automatically assumed it was Bailey doing it out of fear or something but I've now realised it's Amarula doing it.

I was just wondering if anyone might have an idea as to why she does it? She doesn't do it when I put their food in, only with treats.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I think its because its pleased in a way to receive the food and if its dominant its letting the other know its there.I have a buck siamese that does that it makes squeeking noises to its mate.A bantem cockrel does that too if you put food down it will make noises bowing its head to its girls to say ''hey ive provided you with food''lots of animals do it but not all.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

My groups of girls do that - they squeal and wait on their sisters turning up then scarper when they realise that the rest are too lazy to find their own bit of biscuit!!


----------

